# Will Tivo Bolt+ Pass Dolby Vision and HLG??



## Wayne Hutchinson (Sep 12, 2017)

Since Bolt has Vudu(Dolby Vision) and Ytube(HLG) apps will it be able to pass and or use these new video standards for 4K???

Rew


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Wayne Hutchinson said:


> Since Bolt has Vudu(Dolby Vision) and Ytube(HLG) apps will it be able to pass and or use these new video standards for 4K???
> 
> Rew


Possibly if either company gets off there ass and supports that on more platforms


----------



## Wayne Hutchinson (Sep 12, 2017)

While the apps may need updates it also entails changes to how Tivo handles the video if other AVR's and displays devices are any indication.

Would seem Tivo must initiate the changes, not just the apps.

I should also include HDR passthrough


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wayne Hutchinson said:


> Since Bolt has Vudu(Dolby Vision) and Ytube(HLG) apps will it be able to pass and or use these new video standards for 4K???
> 
> Rew


It's been almost two years since the Bolt launch. And we still have the same 4K apps. And still no HDR. So I wouldn't hold my breath for HDR10, let alone HLG or Dolby Vision.


----------



## Wayne Hutchinson (Sep 12, 2017)

Actually they claim HDMI 2.2 on the Bolt+ so it should be possible to add all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Wayne Hutchinson said:


> Actually they claim HDMI 2.2 on the Bolt+ so it should be possible to add all.


Yes. The Bolt has HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0a so they have said form the beginning that HDR is possible could be implemented. But the fact that we have the same 4K apps as we had two years ago shows just how slow they are. And it's why I have moved on from using my Bolts for UHD apps.

Heck if I had it over again I would have probably just stuck with my 5TB Roamio Pro and never messed with the Bolt.


----------



## Wayne Hutchinson (Sep 12, 2017)

I see, just returning to Tivo after many years away. Well we can hope,I guess.
Thanks for the info.

Rew


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. The Bolt has HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0a so they have said form the beginning that HDR is possible could be implemented. But the fact that we have the same 4K apps as we had two years ago shows just how slow they are. And it's why I have moved on from using my Bolts for UHD apps.
> 
> Heck if I had it over again I would have probably just stuck with my 5TB Roamio Pro and never messed with the Bolt.


I wouldn't put this all on Tivo. We all know the Vudu slowness and even amazon. Hell my PS4 pro still doesn't have Netflix hdr or an amazon 4K app yet. For all we know they could be waiting for tivo to update to hydra before they update there apps so they don't have to do it again


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

compnurd said:


> I wouldn't put this all on Tivo. We all know the Vudu slowness and even amazon. Hell my PS4 pro still doesn't have Netflix hdr or an amazon 4K app yet. For all we know they could be waiting for tivo to update to hydra before they update there apps so they don't have to do it again


The PS4 Pro got Netflix HDR a few weeks ago. Although they have the same issue as the XB1S with Netflix. As soon as you start the app it erroneously goes into HDR mode. And stays there even when watching SDR content. No idea why it's still not fixed 13 months after the XB1S launch. But the PS4 Pro behaves the same way.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> The PS4 Pro got Netflix HDR a few weeks ago. Although they have the same issue as the XB1S with Netflix. As soon as you start the app it erroneously goes into HDR mode. And stays there even when watching SDR content. No idea why it's still not fixed 13 months after the XB1S launch. But the PS4 Pro behaves the same way.


Good to know thx. My ATV should be here soon!


----------

